# Danh Ca Lệ Thu Tổ Chức Liveshow Tại Quê Nhà Nè Mọi Người!!!



## cothienduong (1 Tháng bảy 2014)

Sắp tới ngày 12/7 là liveshow của Lệ Thu đó mọi người ơi. Ai chứ cô Lệ Thu mà hát thì bất cứ giá nào cũng phải đi xem cho bằng được. Mọi người trong diễn đàn ai yêu mến danh ca Lệ Thu thì mua vé đi xem chương trình nhé!!!

Tình hình là phải đặt mua vé sớm chứ không thôi là cháy vé chắc!!! Mọi người ai rành việc này share với nhé!!!


----------



## hoamai (3 Tháng bảy 2014)

Cô Lệ Thu hát thì quá tuyệt vời rồi!! Phải đi nghe cô hát mới được!!


----------



## thuyvi (3 Tháng bảy 2014)

Nếu là liveshow của Lệ Thu thì không có lí gì để không đi cả!!! Ai biết thông tin đặt vé chương trình này share dùm mình luôn nha!!!


----------



## linhhoa (3 Tháng bảy 2014)

Quá yêu giọng hát và con người của cô!!! Phải đi xem cho bằng được!!


----------



## BichDiep (3 Tháng bảy 2014)

Có Poster của chương trình nè mọi người!!! Ai muốn đi thì tranh thủ mua vé tốt để được vừa ngắm cô Lệ Thu vừa nghe cô hát nhé!!!


----------



## linhhoa (3 Tháng bảy 2014)

Quá tốt ! Cám ơn bạn nhiều nhé!!!


----------



## hoangvan (3 Tháng bảy 2014)

Liveshow kỉ niệm 55 năm của Lệ Thu cũng nằm trong chuỗi chương trình Sol Vàng được phát sóng trên VTV9 hằng tháng đây mà. 2 số đầu tiên thành công quá trời với sự góp mặt của Elvis Phương , Giao Linh , Phương Dung rồi. Nếu mà nói về độ hot thì chắc chắn liveshow lần này là số hot nhất!! Tiếc là không xem trực tiếp được chương trình tại nhà hát!! Hix. Đến ngày đó ở nhà canh xem mới được!!


----------



## hoangtrang (3 Tháng bảy 2014)

Wow…  chương trình này là thế nào vậy bạn ơi?? Sao không nghe ai nói năng gì hết!!!


----------



## huongnhai (3 Tháng bảy 2014)

Trùng hợp ghê! Mình cũng mới biết liveshow của Lệ Thu và đã đặt vé nè. Mình phải delay lại chuyến đi du lịch để xem chương trình đó mọi người ạ!


----------



## hoangtrang (3 Tháng bảy 2014)

huongnhai đã viết:


> Trùng hợp ghê! Mình cũng mới biết liveshow của Lệ Thu và đã đặt vé nè. Mình phải delay lại chuyến đi du lịch để xem chương trình đó mọi người ạ!



Sướng nhất bạn rồi!! Chương trình này mà không xem thì tiếc nửa cuộc đời!!


----------



## huongnhai (3 Tháng bảy 2014)

hoangtrang đã viết:


> Sướng nhất bạn rồi!! Chương trình này mà không xem thì tiếc nửa cuộc đời!!



hihihi. Cô Lệ Thu là danh ca mình mến mộ từ nhỏ rồi nên chương trình sắp tới, bằng bất cứ giá nào cũng phải xem được cô hát !!!


----------



## jennypham (3 Tháng bảy 2014)

. Rất rất rất yêu giọng hát của cô Lệ Thu. Giọng ca của cô là giọng ca bất hủ vượt thời gian!!!


----------



## huongnhai (3 Tháng bảy 2014)

jennypham đã viết:


> . Rất rất rất yêu giọng hát của cô Lệ Thu. Giọng ca của cô là giọng ca bất hủ vượt thời gian!!!



Chính xác đấy bạn à!! Những bài hát được thể hiện bởi giọng ca của Lệ Thu đều đi vào lòng người, dù cho đó là người khó tính nhất đi chăng nữa !!!


----------



## jennypham (3 Tháng bảy 2014)

Bạn nói quá chuẩn ạ!!


----------



## phuongpham (10 Tháng bảy 2014)

Thực sự rất hâm mộ giọng hát của cô Lệ Thu. Tuy nhiên mình lại ở xa quá nên không thể nào đi xem trực tiếp liveshow của cô tại nhà hát được. Tiếc quá!! haiz... Hiếm khi nào Lệ Thu về nước tổ chức liveshow hoành tráng như vậy lắm. hix.


----------



## hoangvan (10 Tháng bảy 2014)

phuongpham đã viết:


> Thực sự rất hâm mộ giọng hát của cô Lệ Thu. Tuy nhiên mình lại ở xa quá nên không thể nào đi xem trực tiếp liveshow của cô tại nhà hát được. Tiếc quá!! haiz... Hiếm khi nào Lệ Thu về nước tổ chức liveshow hoành tráng như vậy lắm. hix.



Chị giống em đấy! Thứ bảy này chắc canh tới giờ để mở TV xem thôi chứ biết sao giờ!! hix


----------



## phuongpham (10 Tháng bảy 2014)

hoangvan đã viết:


> Chị giống em đấy! Thứ bảy này chắc canh tới giờ để mở TV xem thôi chứ biết sao giờ!! hix



Đành thế chứ biết sao giờ!!


----------

